# Hen won't lay



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all, i have a hen and cock who have mated a month ago but the won't lay. the cock bird be's in the nest calling the hen but she don't seem to be interested is this normal, a friend said she will lay in her own time. all the other hens have laid ,one's that pair and mated after her. any info please.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Hi all, i have a hen and cock who have mated a month ago but the won't lay. the cock bird be's in the nest calling the hen but she don't seem to be interested is this normal, a friend said she will lay in her own time. all the other hens have laid ,one's that pair and mated after her. any info please.


How old is the hen? There's been a few different discussions about this. Bottom line is, if she doesn't want to lay or isn't ready to lay, there's not a whole lot you can do about it. Mother nature is what it is. Is the hen showing any interest at all in the cock? Once in a while, you'll get a pair that just don't hit it off for what ever reason.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi renee the hen is three years old, they are showing interest in each other and some times they are in the nest together showing affection. I feel sorryfor the cock bird showing so much patiances, maybe take a leaf out of his book. thankyou for reply


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Hi renee the hen is three years old, they are showing interest in each other and some times they are in the nest together showing affection. I feel sorryfor the cock bird showing so much patiances, maybe take a leaf out of his book. thankyou for reply


Well then, she's old enough and the attention is there. Just got to wait it out. I posted this somewhere else, but one of my hens didn't lay her first egg until the other 14 pairs of birds eggs were ready to hatch. Like someone said, "there's one in every crowd".


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

and funny renee they are the pair i was looking forward most to see the young ones out of , Tipical


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> and funny renee they are the pair i was looking forward most to see the young ones out of , Tipical


Murphy's Law.........in effect AGAIN!!


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

i am having the same problem trying to breed my whites together seperate from my racing birds and they are locked in the same nest every night but still no success. the other pair has laid and hatched and are almost ready to lay again. in my case the cock wont even chase her and he is a confirmed barry cock. i have no idea but wanted to say i feel your pain.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well, start simple. Are you 100% sure it is a hen? Has it laid before. If it is 3 years old then you should more than know. Just thought you might have skipped one of the simplest problems.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I know that some hens wont lay or even bother to pair up despite the best conditioning 1 could give. when did u get her?


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Well, start simple. Are you 100% sure it is a hen? Has it laid before. If it is 3 years old then you should more than know. Just thought you might have skipped one of the simplest problems.


Hi matt i'm 99% sure it's a hen i got her a few months ago from a old fancier who is going out of keeping and racing pigeons due to ill health. I got six nice birds of him, He give me their pedigrees and info on them.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

eric98223 said:


> i am having the same problem trying to breed my whites together seperate from my racing birds and they are locked in the same nest every night but still no success. the other pair has laid and hatched and are almost ready to lay again. in my case the cock wont even chase her and he is a confirmed barry cock. i have no idea but wanted to say i feel your pain.


Thankyou eric for your concern, hope you get sorted soon, or they do.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

warriec said:


> I know that some hens wont lay or even bother to pair up despite the best conditioning 1 could give. when did u get her?


Hi warriec, The hen andcock have been paired a month or more now they have mated, i have the hen about three months now , a nice wee hen she is too i maybe post a pic of them and the sits of her taken her time,like all *****


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Could be several things., First is the bird say over weight. That slows down breeding.. Second How much day light hours are the birds getting, Less day light birds may stay out of season longer. Third. Is the cock bird topping the hen. And at times it takes awhile to get the birds going. A trick is to give the cock and hen vitiman E say 200 unti one time daily for 4 days. Also give the hen some oyster shell tabs to build up calcium. The vit, E will excite the birds and interest them in breeding. But most of all wait natures funny at times. Hens can be baron But I would not judge this for say 3 months after pairing.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Lee has some good points and it has worked for me. I also suggest that you try pairing her up with another male just incase that these 2 dont click.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

re lee said:


> Could be several things., First is the bird say over weight. That slows down breeding.. Second How much day light hours are the birds getting, Less day light birds may stay out of season longer. Third. Is the cock bird topping the hen. And at times it takes awhile to get the birds going. A trick is to give the cock and hen vitiman E say 200 unti one time daily for 4 days. Also give the hen some oyster shell tabs to build up calcium. The vit, E will excite the birds and interest them in breeding. But most of all wait natures funny at times. Hens can be baron But I would not judge this for say 3 months after pairing.


Hi relee the hen is not over weight from what ican see, i have a light in with them from 7.00am to 9.00pm, the cock bird was topping the hen when they first paired but i hav'nt notice they have since then. They show affection and that. I have oyster shell and vitiman and grit with them all the times, don't know until i look to see how much vitiman E is in the minerals, I was mixing fertility oil in their food mix with some pink minerals.
I will leave them alone for a while yet and see what happens , i would lke to keep the two of them together and hopefully they produce the goods. 
should as you say give them vitiman E , will i get it in the drug store, thankyou for reply


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Play a little Perry Como for them.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

David Ey said:


> Play a little Perry Como for them.


Never know might work


----------

